# Board breaking advice?



## tsdclaflin (May 7, 2005)

I have to break three boards with a jump back kick this week and one suspended board with a spin hook kick. 

Any advice is welcome....

One is a power break and one is a speed break.

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## TigerWoman (May 8, 2005)

The jump back is just in the transference of weight/mass and follow through to get through three boards.  Not much different than two or one even.

We have to do a two finger hold jump spin heel/hook for recommended black black belt test.  Most of that is technique-- is in the snap. For 2nd, I had to do a spin heel on a thrown up board (coming down), it just had to be fast and accurate with the right technique.  Try both jumpback and jump spin heel at the same time, with opposite feet breaking..that was also another break for 2nd.  It is hard to give you advice unless I can see how you do it. TW


----------



## Gemini (May 8, 2005)

The jump back kick shouldn't be a problem if you get a good look at the board. You're momentum alone should be enough to break the boards IF you hit them center. Just stay relaxed and don't TRY to break them. Just hit center.

 The suspended board will be less forgiving if your technique is off. At Tigerwoman stated, you'll need "Snap" at the right moment. When breaking with that kick, I drive my leg through and land leg forward after the snap instead of bringing back down full circle into the original stance. 

  Good Luck!


----------



## Miles (May 8, 2005)

The jump back kick is one of the easier kicks to break with in my opinion as you get a tremendous amount of power if your timing on the spin is right.

 I would recommend you practice against a heavy bag to get the right motion and with a piece of chalk, mark out a target.

 Suspended/speed breaks have always been harder for me.  Especially when you are kicking.  It is not so tough to break with a knife hand or a ridge hand, but kicking in general is not as fast.

 For all spin kicks, I recommend torquing your head around quickly-the body tends to move faster.  Getting the "crack" of the hook is the next hard part, but if you can spin quickly, you'll do fine.

 Good luck!  Is this for a test or a demo?

 Miles


----------



## TX_BB (May 10, 2005)

Just  get the targetting of jump spin back kick. Big bag great idea.

Spinning hook kick get it down well, then practice it against a paddle until you get the heigth, speed and sound correct. Speed , Speed, Speed.

Good Luck


----------

